# What the fuck does this mean?



## Man18 (Apr 26, 2009)

Minus 1 message? Dash 1 message? Either way my mailbox is empty.


----------



## fateastray (Apr 26, 2009)

They decided that you sent too many messages and fined you by deducting one.


----------



## dobz (Apr 26, 2009)

why didn't you put it in forum bugs?


----------



## kjean (Apr 26, 2009)

Uber unique. Envy you.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 26, 2009)

It's like what happened to wchill last week, or was it this week, anyway wchill had negative " - " post counts xD

A lot of freaky things going on lately :S


----------



## topgunroofm (Apr 26, 2009)

Kodak moment!  lol


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 26, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Minus 1 message? Dash 1 message? Either way my mailbox is empty.



Just shows how popular you are bro


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 26, 2009)

It means the message was returned due to lack of postage.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 27, 2009)

oh, i got that like a while ago too
just have someone PM you and it should be back to normal


----------



## greyhound (Apr 27, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> oh, i got that like a while ago too
> just have someone PM you and it should be back to normal



What if I PM him a -1?


----------



## NightKry (Apr 27, 2009)

He'll have -2 msgs?


----------



## War (Apr 27, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> It's like what happened to wchill last week, or was it this week, anyway wchill had negative " - " post counts xD


That was on purpose.


----------



## wchill (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe his inbox is full and the PM bounced. I don't know.


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 27, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> Maybe his inbox is full and the PM bounced. I don't know.


Maybe he was too excited about hitting a certain post count?


----------



## Kingfield (Apr 27, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> wchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl.


----------

